

Show HN: Rally, a new iPhone app to set up your next sports match - mdevere
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rally/id912875532?ls=1&mt=8

======
mdevere
Hi guys, any and all feedback is hugely appreciated.

\+ Currently works for tennis and squash

\+ App is centred around 'networks' which are created by users. This might be
your workplace, or perhaps an extended group of friends

\+ The app automatically manages a leaderboard for every network

Our big question: would you ever use something like this? If so, what
changes/improvements does it need?

~~~
richf
My office would use it right now. Can you add table tennis?

~~~
richf
Also, can you support other login methods besides Facebook?

~~~
mdevere
Out of interest - is that a request for people who don't have fb accounts, or
simply don't want to use fb (perhaps for privacy reasons)?

~~~
richf
Privacy concerns.

~~~
mdevere
I'll look into implementing a email + password. But this might take a little
longer, as you need to have features for people who forget their password, so
forth. I agree it ultimately needs to be there if this is going to be a
versatile tool

------
Rljfair
This is cool. I'm going to show it to my office for squash? What sports are
you adding next?

